# Recommend a fertility lawyer in Czech Republic



## allotmentgirl (Jul 4, 2020)

HI,

Hoping someone here can recommend a fertility lawyer in the Czech Republic as I have a serious problem with a fertility clinic based there? I’m based in the UK and guess using a Czech lawyer would be better? Any thoughts?

many thanks


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I had to engage a lawyer to deal with my clinic in Slovakia, I googled English speaking lawyers and sent off a couple of emails to the firms that felt good. One didn’t respond and the one that did I used and did an awesome job, complied a letter to the clinic and the clinic backed down very quickly, depending on what your issue is, you maybe covered under consumer law, which I was. Hope this helps.


----------



## allotmentgirl (Jul 4, 2020)

Stacey10 said:


> Hi,
> I had to engage a lawyer to deal with my clinic in Slovakia, I googled English speaking lawyers and sent off a couple of emails to the firms that felt good. One didn’t respond and the one that did I used and did an awesome job, complied a letter to the clinic and the clinic backed down very quickly, depending on what your issue is, you maybe covered under consumer law, which I was. Hope this helps.


Thanks Stacey for your advice and I’m pleased you had a good outcome. So sad and upsetting when it reaches this point, just so very unnecessary. Pretty sure the matter falls under consumer law and can only assume that because the clinic is in the Czech Rep, they feel pretty much immune from legal change and redress.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes I think clinics can lord over us, renege on contracts etc, but they can’t and they need to be reminded of that. All it took was one letter stating the facts and the clinic I’m using crumbled,of course their options were to follow the agreement, or pay reparations and clinics don’t like parting with money, also with the “threat” of them not replying/responding to the letter costing them money, I think they responded in a day or two 😂 I will never ever recommend this clinic ever after this, was so annoyed that they cost me more money but at least it put a firecracker up their bums, and hopefully they now realise that they can’t bulldose clients.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

allotmentgirl said:


> Thanks Stacey for your advice and I’m pleased you had a good outcome. So sad and upsetting when it reaches this point, just so very unnecessary. Pretty sure the matter falls under consumer law and can only assume that because the clinic is in the Czech Rep, they feel pretty much immune from legal change and redress.


They (clinics) also don’t think that the patient will do anything because they see us as desperate, that we will just fall in line and follow what they say. We have to be our own advocates, and if something isn’t right follow through. They rely on the fact that they’re overseas and we will put it in the “too hard” basket. If a few more started taking them to task it would make them pull their heads in.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

allotmentgirl said:


> HI,
> 
> Hoping someone here can recommend a fertility lawyer in the Czech Republic as I have a serious problem with a fertility clinic based there? I’m based in the UK and guess using a Czech lawyer would be better? Any thoughts?
> 
> many thanks


Hello sorry it had come to that for you and the clinic you were in. I can't be of much help but you're right it's best that the lawyer be based there. Good luck on your search.


----------

